# hr10-250 HD local Channel issues



## kpcooper5 (Mar 8, 2006)

I just found out after I purchased my new Direct tv tivo recorder that it will not receive my local (Dallas) HD channels. Does anyone know what Directv/tivo is planning to do about this (if anything)? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You'll find lots more information about this in the "HDTV Tivo Powered DVRs Forum" here. In a nutshell, DirecTV will release a new MPEG4-capable DVR, the HR20, later this year. It's not based on Tivo software, though. It uses the same home-grown NDS software as the recently released R15 DVR (which is not HiDef). DirecTV has promised to swap older HR10-250's for the newer DVR when they become available and when local HDTV channels are provided in your city. You also need the newer, bigger, 5-LNB dish to receive those local HDTV channels. 

By the way, have you tried receiving your local HDTV channels using an over-the-air antenna? You'll actually receive more HDTV channels that relying on DirecTV's MPEG4 HDTV service, which only provides CBS, NBC, ABC and Fox channels.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

And those over-the-air channels will have better picture quality. And they'll be free. And seamlessly integrated into your HR10-250.


----------



## RichNCSU (Oct 22, 2003)

I just e-mailed DirecTV about local HD in Apex, NC. I can't get the local HD channels OTA even with an antenna the size of a 747 in my attic. The towers are only 19 miles away so I am guessing there are some topographical issues. Anyway, they said they "would provide a new HD reciever when the locals are available in May 2006." The also mentioned the HD DVR that will be available at the end of this year. I responded to them asking for some clarification and prices. I'll let you all know what they say.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich, have you ever looked in the Triangle area forum over at AVS? I remember another poster in Apex that had similar issues but was able to work it out eventually.

The main issue I am expecting with teh DirecTv HD DVR is that it is not a TiVO unit at all and the R15, which it is based on has plenty of useability issues.


----------



## RichNCSU (Oct 22, 2003)

For what it's worth I got the following response from DirecTV:

Dear Mr. French,

Thanks for asking about HD equipment. I understand your concern about how our transition to MPEG-4 transmission will affect any MPEG-2 equipment you may have. Let me reassure you that most customers will be able to use their MPEG-2 equipment for quite some time.

At this time, our current HD programming will continue to be broadcast using the MPEG-2 standard; MPEG-4 technology will be used only to provide local HD programming in select cities.

Once local HD programming launches in your city, you will be eligible for an MPEG-4-capable receiver replacement. If you want to replace your HD DVR, you may need to wait a bit longer. Our new MPEG-4-capable DIRECTV HD DVR is expected to be available sometime later this year.

Thanks again for writing. More details will be available when we launch the local HD service in your area, so watch your local TV, radio or mailbox for upcoming announcements or visit DIRECTV:com/HD for the latest news.

Sincerely,

Sharon
DIRECTV Customer Service​


----------



## dmrub (Jun 17, 2006)

Direct TV just installed my over-the-air antenna the other day, for $49. The installer warned me that I might not get anything, since there was no direct line of sight to the local tower. He went to the set-up on the H10-250 and it showed no reception, so he said "sorry" and went on his way. Then I discovered that he had not configured the set-up to "3LNB dish and over-the air". The reception is excellent and a whole bunch of HD local stuff popped up, way more than listed on the DTV website.


----------



## sin4me (Jun 6, 2006)

dmrub said:


> Direct TV just installed my over-the-air antenna the other day, for $49. The installer warned me that I might not get anything, since there was no direct line of sight to the local tower. He went to the set-up on the H10-250 and it showed no reception, so he said "sorry" and went on his way. Then I discovered that he had not configured the set-up to "3LNB dish and over-the air". The reception is excellent and a whole bunch of HD local stuff popped up, way more than listed on the DTV website.


hi, i was wondering if you could elaborate - did you have to purchase the equipment or was it included at that price? i already have an antenna in my attic but am not sure how i can use it without running more coax, which really isn't an option. is there some type of device to like, combine the antenna signal with the existing satellite signal and then split it before it gets to the dvr...?

did that make sense, like a mux/de-mux scenario cept for tv?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes -- assuming you aren't using the MPEG4 stuff anywhere, anyway. You can get diplexers. Combine the OTA signal into the sat coax at the roof, then split right outside your DTivo. I can't tell you the specific parts (I ran separate coax) but if you go thump around dbstalk you can find probably 80 threads on it.


----------



## sin4me (Jun 6, 2006)

cheer said:


> Yes -- assuming you aren't using the MPEG4 stuff anywhere, anyway. You can get diplexers. Combine the OTA signal into the sat coax at the roof, then split right outside your DTivo. I can't tell you the specific parts (I ran separate coax) but if you go thump around dbstalk you can find probably 80 threads on it.


i will totally check into this, thanks


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

sin4me said:


> i will totally check into this, thanks


Make sure you use diplexers not a tv signal splitter. They look the same but do NOT work the same. Radio Shack has them for $20.


----------

